# 1937 Elgin Restoration



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm looking for period correct  parts for a 1937 Elgin. Does anyone have any leads? Bike is a bit rough but matching frame and forks, its a start. Any help with input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm sure you can find everything for the bike and maybe even a tank.  My first vintage bike that I picked up was like this but a single bar, I still have it too.
Here's some pics  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=117


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice start! Love the OG paint... please don't repaint it? I don't think I have anything for you but will look. You should be able to piece it together just from this board and the bay combined. Have fun... good luck! Please post pix when it's done?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 22, 2014)

I have an original paint front fender in black, with white pin striping.

Nick.


----------



## Springer Tom (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 23, 2014)

I Like!


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 23, 2014)

Could you send a photo or two? Thanks


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello, is this bike posted in 3 sections?

Darcie


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 23, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Hello, is this bike posted in 3 sections?
> 
> Darcie




Now don't go and scare off the newb Darcie 

Go up to the birds and feathers thread and post something nice  He did say he's looking for "nuts" ...

pap
.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 23, 2014)

Haha LOl I know, Nick said he'd posted that he had a fender for the bike, and I had to look thru all the threads to find it


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 23, 2014)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Now don't go and scare off the newb Darcie
> 
> Go up to the birds and feathers thread and post something nice  He did say he's looking for "nuts" ...
> 
> ...




I learn fast


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 23, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I have an original paint front fender in black, with white pin striping.
> 
> Nick.




Any possibility of sending a photo or two? Very interested.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 24, 2014)

1937 Elgin said:


> Any possibility of sending a photo or two? Very interested.




Sure, what's an email we can send to? You don't have enough posts for a PM yet....


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 24, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Sure, what's an email we can send to? You don't have enough posts for a PM yet....




Much appreciated. rconn@farrellscott.com


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 27, 2014)

I found this for ya' ...






pap
.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 27, 2014)

1937 Elgin said:


> Much appreciated. rconn@farrellscott.com




Need one more post and you can send/receive PMs! I sent you an email with info on the fender.


----------

